# Hilfe bei Preisfindung Element



## hotknife (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

brauche mal bitte bitte die Meinung der Experten unter Euch zur Ermittlung des ca. Verkaufswertes meines alten RM Element 2003. 

Rocky Element 2003 schwarz/weiß
-Rahmen: Easton Ultralite Taperwall 18 Zoll/46cm
-Dämpfer: Fox Float R Rear Shock mit Druck- und Zugstufeneinstellung
-Gabel: Rock Shocks Reba Team, Poploc-FB am Lenker 
-Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT
-Shifter: Shimano Deore
-Bremsen: Shimano Deore vollhydraulische Disc mit 160mm vorne/hinten
-Kurbel: Shimano Deore
-Vorbau: Ritchey WCS ersetzt
-Lenker: Race Face Prodigy Low Riser
-Naben: Shimano Deore Disc
-Felgen: Mavic X223 Disc
-Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25
-Sattel: Selle Italia
-Sattelstütze: Race Face XY
-Federung: 3D Link 4-Gelenker

Gesamtzustand gut, mit Gesamtfahrleistung  ca. 1400 km. Ich hatte es im letzen Jahr als fast ungefahrenes bike von jemanden gekauft, der nach dem Einsatz einer künstl. Hüfte nicht mehr biken konnte. Keinerlei Stürze/Sprünge, nur leichtes Waldgelände, Schotter u. Straße.

Da meine leibe Frau darauf besteht, dass zuerst das alte bike verkauft sein muss, bevor ein neues ins Haus kommt, will ich die Sache mal angehen. 

Sind Euro 1200 o.k. oder liege ich da bei meiner Preisvorstellung daneben? Ich wollte das Teil auch nicht ohne Ende anpreisen, es sollte zu einem guten Preis dann auch verkauft werden.

Habe aber absolut keinen Plan für den Gebrauchtmarkt.

Vielen herzlichen Dank.

Gruss hotknife


----------



## hotknife (17. Februar 2008)

59 Personen haben den sich den Betrag angesehen u. keiner kann/möchte mir sagen, zu welchem Preis ich das bike ansetzen könnte.

Ich ich weiß Gesetz von Angebot u. Nachfrage, aber was wäre denn ein guter Anhaltspunkt?

hotknife


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (17. Februar 2008)

Kommt schon hin.

Warum machst Du nicht Nägel mit Köpfen und stellst es in den Bikemarkt mit VHB.


----------



## hotknife (17. Februar 2008)

Ja, wollte ich ja, aber ohne Preisvorstellung kommt dies nicht so gut.

hotknife


----------



## rocsam (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo hotknife,
ich habe mein Element50 aus 2004 in Serienausstattung mit auch ca. 1400km Laufleistung fÃ¼r 1200â¬ verkauft. Das 2004 war das erste mit nicht so wartungsaufwendigem Industrielager -Hinterbau. Deines dÃ¼rfte noch den alten Gleitlager-Hinterbau haben, diese Modelle sind gebraucht nicht ganz so gesucht. Meiner Meinung nach solltest Du zwischen 900 und 1100â¬ erzielen kÃ¶nnen.
Gruss


----------



## hotknife (19. Februar 2008)

So, ist eingestellt.

Vielleicht ja jemand aus diesem Unterforum mit Interesse. 

hotknife


----------

